# Mr CJ's (haha, love that) first two machines



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Look at that stitch!










This was on the second machine to arrive last night, a Singer 301A. I was appalled at how it was packaged, but not really surprised, it came off of EBay. But who could treat a machine like that?!! The machine was inside its suitcase, with not an ounce of newspaper, padding or tape to be seen. When I opened the case, everything just fell out. The machine was fine however!










Jim oiled and lubed it and removed all the thread tangles wrapped everywhere, but thatâs it. Then we plugged it in and did a small test stitch. With the original, nasty needle. I was amazed to see such a beautiful stitch form! The machine is a mess and will need some loving care, but she is a keeper with a stitch like that, it hasnât even been tweaked!

However, it was the 301 (not a 301A) that stole my heart upon arrival. This one is in worse shape, we havenât plugged it in yet, but Jimâs already lost her. MINE! Mine mine mine! LOL










Donât ask me why, theyâre nearly identical, but I felt an instant connection to this machine. Very hard to leave her sitting there. Very hard.. she wants to upstairs to my sewing room. There will be no restoration done on this machine without my complete involvement! Jim doesnât know this yetâ¦ heâs not going to like itâ¦ I better get to baking peanut butter cookies.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - you are funny.

That is a nice stitch on the A, and I'll be watching for updates on the 301 and the peanut butter cookie bribe!

Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

lol! don't forget the milk to go with the cookies! I've had my 503a put up while playing with the Necchi dh bought me but last night the tension spring broke on it and I got my Liza jane back out. Oh how I love her! She's not perfect...in fact I think her motor is going bad but there's just a connection there! jIf her motor goes I'll just find another and replace it. And she quilts beautifully!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sigh! Drool! How many cookies do you think it will take?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just one... he adores my peanut butter cookies!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Maybe you better dole them out just one at a time, every time he starts eyeing her with a screw driver in his hand. LOL

I look at every machine I see at the flea market. Found one a few weeks ago that was the size of a Feather weight, but some brand I've never heard of and it was froze up. Couldn't even turn the hand wheel.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The one's that won't turn are the ones my hubby goes after. He sees them as a challenge. 
CJ you better be careful and bake lots of those PB cookies. LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The 3rd 301 showed up yesterday. Cosmetically about the same as the first two, but much nicer sounding.

I ordered a 401A for me, I've never sewn on a vintage zigzagger and really want to compare one to my Berninas. If I can convince myself I can do everything I like btween it and the straight stitch only machines, I may sell the Berninas and be done with the computerized machines... although I'd probably replace them with a commercial embroidery head.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The 301 and the 301A are the same machine. The differences you see are probably from the care the machines have received. I love mine. I'll never get another electric sewing machine made after 1950's.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nearly identical Maura. They have slightly different decals...and the color of ours at least, is a little different. I understand there were limited 301's made, around 100k or so, before production stopped and the 301A's came out.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have no pictures but if I did they would look about like CJ's. The 301A is back together and sews beautifully.

The seller told me he "refurbished" machines. I am not really sure what that involves for other people but I am actually glad he didn't. My husband took it apart and soaked it in oil. Then removed the oil and rust and dirt that had accumulated. We put it back together tonight and after about 10 minutes had the tension perfect.

I ordered a new bobbin tire and new feet for the bottom. It is so QUIET. I love that. He commented on the motor not smelling right and I laughed. I told him, "I thought when I started sewing that is smelled just like the machine Mom had when I was a kid." He was worried a little but it is typical sewing machine smell to me.

Now, to gently clean that grass cloth case. CJ, mine came packed just like yours. The case was in a box with peanuts but nothing around the machine in the case. Case is perfect inside but lots of water marks on outside.

It was a nice ending to a bad day to get it sewing! Can't wait to make my first quilt on it. It does sew very fast. Have to watch that or I won't have a true quarter inch seam.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep, it sews fast and through anything!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh yay I'm so happy to hear it sews well! That's exciting! And yes, the quiet is very special sounding. Much more soothing to sew with than the computerized models. Which tells me a treadle is in my future.

CS, get one of the seam guides that screws into the bed. I have one for every single machine I own and wouldn't (and couldn't) get a perfect 1/4 inch seam without it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ said:


> Oh yay I'm so happy to hear it sews well! That's exciting! And yes, the quiet is very special sounding. Much more soothing to sew with than the computerized models. Which tells me a treadle is in my future.
> 
> CS, get one of the seam guides that screws into the bed. I have one for every single machine I own and wouldn't (and couldn't) get a perfect 1/4 inch seam without it.


I remember those things! My mother HATED them and therefore, I did. I remember her folding one up and stomping on it so that it wouldn't be put back on a machine. I think that was after I got my hand cut on one. My MIL probably has one. I may try that. I know I don't like them when sewing clothing but quilts are totally different.

I bet you will love treadling. It is kind of funny how awkward it is for some people and immediately smooth for others. I had a terrible time trying to make a curve and keep peddling, initially. I have it under control now. My other difficulty is my treadle is based on the W&W #9. This model is the only Singer that you turn the balance wheel AWAY from you. Totally backwards! Hard to retrain 40 years of pulling it toward you.

It has been fun sewing on the vintage and I am amazed at the habits that return. Reaching for the wheel to start the machine faster. Pulling the thread through the thread cutter. Automatically reaching for the wheel when I stop to raise the needle. I learned all of these things when I started sewing before I was eight. I will be 47 in two weeks. I have sewn on computerized models for the past 8 years. I doubt I will get rid of those but I am enjoying the others, too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow we're the same age! I'll be 47 in April . I however, didn't start sewing until I was 39. No one sews in my family!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

My husband has a Kenmore that rotates the opposite direction too. He finds it to be more correct than the others..
What is a "W & W 9" ? Got any pics? One of these days I will get around to posting pics of my new babies that have found their way to my home..LOL


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, I knew we were close to the same age from previous posts you had made. Everyone on both sides of my family sewed. some just did a better job than others! Even my boys can sew.

Katskitten, a W&W9 is a Wheeler and Wilson #9. Singer bought W&W and simply rebadged the #9 as a Singer and sold it as the Singer 9W.

I have pictures on my blog but I cannot get a link to work for some reason. Or if you look back a few posts to the thread about Today's Arrivals, I have pictures there, too.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Cj...can I ask how much you paid for these? I saw 2 on craigslist here..I think about $150 each..I would have to go back and check.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

One as $150, 3 were around $115-120, and the latest (yes he bought a fifth!) was $20!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

alright I can join y'all in the age group! I have always sewn...off and on. My Grannie taught me when I was a child. I hadn't sewn in years though till 2009 when I got started on my quilting journey. Oh and clothing NEVER came easy to me....


----------

